# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Double Glazing....How to get most benefit...which aspect?

## Crestfallen End

We are about to begin a extension to our 1910 weatherboard. Considering double glazing some of the windows. Would love to do all them all but can't see our budget allowing this. 
Does anyone know which aspect would benefit most?
The cold south side or the hot north side?  I'm thinking the bathroom on the south which will have a 2m square window (and no curtains). Any advice?

----------


## Crestfallen End

P.S.  To put this in perspective we are in Melbourne, plans see here.  Also just to clarify, Bathroom window is 1200 x 1800 (I meant surface area of approx 2m2 not 2x2m - doh!)

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Double glazing is best applied to either south facing windows OR windows facing noisy environments.  External shade is best applied to north facing windows in summer then removed in winter to allow warming from winter sun.....

----------


## Crestfallen End

Thanks, SBD.
I was thinking of some pull down canvas blinds for the North side. (I wanted eaves too but Council says "no"). It's really only 2-3 months a year that the heat is a problem and we'll probably put in some heavy curtains for winter evenings/really hot days.

----------

